# Clout and Metronidazole expiration? Should I trash them?



## razor2003 (Jul 18, 2004)

Cleaning out my aquarium and ran into clout and met medication probably 3 years + old. 
Do these medications expire I do not see any use by date. Not even sure if they can be used on cichlids, I had freshwater fish a long time.

Thanks


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

If it doesn't have a date it probably is fine.
The worst case is that it would be ineffective but I have used some old clout and it worked.
As long as the fish have scales it should be safe to use.
Scaleless species don't respond well to most meds, especially stronger meds like clout and metro meds.

If the fish respond poorly to treatment do a large water change and run some carbon.
Repeat if necessary.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My clout and metronidazole do have dates on them. If you have a different manufacturer than those below, you can send a "Contact Us" inquiry to the manufacturer.

The met date is two years in the future, but I don't know when it was manufactured. Right now I have ARG and the date is bottom left corner of the label. I have also used SeaChem and the date is stamped on the bottom of the tube.

My clout expired 2 years ago, LOL. The date is stamped on the foil side of the blister packs. I would use it for the 1st 24 hours until I was able to obtain fresh meds, but that's all.


----------

